# RADON, Magura und andere Problemchen :-/



## Radler2018 (3. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

ich war vor einigen Tagen einer der wenigen Glücklichen die ein Radon Jealous al 9.0 ergattern konnten.
Leider ist der Spaß bereits nach Gesamtkilometerstand 60(!!!) heute zu Ende :/

*Beim einem ganz einfachen Bremsvorgang macht es "knack" und der Bremsgriff samt Trigger ist nicht mehr zu gebrauchen...*

Ich kann Kleinigkeiten wie:
-Fehler in der Beschreibung bezüglich des Kettenblattes
-eiernder Hinterreifen
-fehlender Kettenstrebenschutz,
-eine schlampig befestigte Umwerferleitung  .. als Kleinigkeiten abhandeln verstehen und verkraften.

Aber das sprengt komplett den Rahmen! Bevor jetzt jemand sagt ich hätte die Schraube selbst überdreht... Nein.. ich habe sie noch nicht angefasst!

Ist Magura MT2 so ein schlimmes Billigprodukt oder kann Radon keine Fahrräder montieren??

Viele Grüße!


----------



## hardtails (3. Juni 2018)

Radler2018 schrieb:


> Aber das sprengt komplett die Bremse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (3. Juni 2018)

In der Produktion kommt es (vollkommen Inverkehrbringerunabhängig) vor das Schrauber mit Drehmoment(vor)einstellungen unter aller Sau eingesetzt werden.
Genau das würde/könnte auch das geschilderte Problem erklären.
Sollte aber problemlos wieder in Ordnung gebracht werden von Deinem Geschäftspartner.


----------



## Radler2018 (3. Juni 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


>


Ja genau ! Der Rahmen ist noch ganz


----------



## sun909 (3. Juni 2018)

Montagefehler/Vorschaden, whatever... 

Gewährleistungsrecht sollte dir zu neuer Bremse verhelfen. Einfach mal freundlich vorbeifahren samt Radel, die Werkstatt dort ist idr recht freundlich.

Grüße


----------



## Radler2018 (3. Juni 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Montagefehler/Vorschaden, whatever...
> 
> Gewährleistungsrecht sollte dir zu neuer Bremse verhelfen. Einfach mal freundlich vorbeifahren samt Radel, die Werkstatt dort ist idr recht freundlich.
> 
> Grüße



Hallo, naja, wegen eines 30 Euro Teils werde ich doch nicht vorbeifahren, dafür sind mir 200 km zu weit Auch das Zurücksenden vom Rad macht keinen Sinn. Notfalls könnte mir das Teil selbst einbauen.


----------



## filiale (3. Juni 2018)

Bremse abbauen, einschicken, wird kontrolliert und dann hoffentlich ersetzt.


----------



## Radler2018 (3. Juni 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Bremse abbauen, einschicken, wird kontrolliert und dann hoffentlich ersetzt.



Hallo, wie lange muss ich auf die Bremse /Fahrrad verzichten? Und was genau wird da kontroliert? Das Gewinde im Kunststoff  ist eindetig durch. Sonst ist alles neuwertig.
Ich frage, weil ich auf den Kettenstrebenschutz bereis über 1 Woche warte.


----------



## sun909 (3. Juni 2018)

Radler2018 schrieb:


> Hallo, wie lange muss ich auf die Bremse /Fahrrad verzichten? Und was genau wird da kontroliert? Das Gewinde im Kunststoff  ist eindetig durch. Sonst ist alles neuwertig.
> Ich frage, weil ich auf den Kettenstrebenschutz bereis über 1 Woche warte.



In der jetzigen Hochsaison kannst du mit 1-4 Wochen rechnen...

Versender halt, sei froh, dass es kein Canyon ist, da würdest du drei Monate und zwei Versprechen a la "alles wird gut" von Roman lang warten dürfen


----------



## filiale (3. Juni 2018)

Vermutlich wird Radon die Bremse zu Magura weiterschicken. Die checken die Bremse ob es Materialermüdung ist oder die Schraube zu fest angezogen und dann entscheiden ob es Garantie ist oder ein Benutzerfehler war. Aber mach Dich mal nicht verrückt. Hier im Forum löst Du das Problem nicht und Du solltest nicht und niemand vorverurteilen sondern den offiziellen Weg gehen, dann wird alles gut. 

Es ist seit Jahren eine blöde Angewohnheit immer gleich alles in ein Forum zu stellen ohne dem Hersteller die Chance zu geben alles zu regeln.

Es ist gerade Saison und da kann es immer mal länger dauern, besonders wenn Teile erst weitergeleitet werden. In manchen Fällen ist man daher schneller direkt mit dem Hersteller zu sprechen. Bei Fox oder DTswiss geht das, bei Shimano, SRAM Rockshox nicht, bei Magura weiß ich es nicht.


----------



## Radler2018 (3. Juni 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> In der jetzigen Hochsaison kannst du mit 1-4 Wochen rechnen...
> 
> Versender halt, sei froh, dass es kein Canyon ist, da würdest du drei Monate und zwei Versprechen a la "alles wird gut" von Roman lang warten dürfen



Das ist auch meine Befürchtung und das ist kein Service. Ich habe ein Fahrrad für die Saison gekauft und nicht damit es  rumstehen soll. Das Teil kostet den Hersteller im Einkauf max 25 Euro. Bevor am Ende das höhste Gericht entscheidet, dass ich schuld war,  werde ich die Halterung versuchen selbst zu repaprieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuttiX (7. Juni 2018)

Erstmal Radon direkt kontaktieren und den Fehler schildern. Vlt. bekommst Du ja direkt ein Neuteil geschickt. Sofern der Hebel nur 30,- kostet, würde ich das direkt bestellen. Ggf. Altteil, zwecks Reklamation, einschicken. Ist in gewisserweise ärgerlich, kannst jedoch aktuell und auf die Schnelle nix ändern, von daher abhaken und schauen, dass Du das Jaelous fahrfertig bekommst.


----------



## Radler2018 (7. Juni 2018)

LuttiX schrieb:


> Erstmal Radon direkt kontaktieren und den Fehler schildern. Vlt. bekommst Du ja direkt ein Neuteil geschickt. Sofern der Hebel nur 30,- kostet, würde ich das direkt bestellen. Ggf. Altteil, zwecks Reklamation, einschicken. Ist in gewisserweise ärgerlich, kannst jedoch aktuell und auf die Schnelle nix ändern, von daher abhaken und schauen, dass Du das Jaelous fahrfertig bekommst.


 Hab die obere Schraube mit 2 Komponenten Kleber im Gehäuse fixiert. Hält bombenfest. Einziger Nachteil, sollte ich den Griff demontieren wollen muss ich vorher den Griff anziehen.


----------



## carsten_s (7. Juni 2018)

Radler2018 schrieb:


> Hab die obere Schraube mit 2 Komponenten Kleber im Gehäuse fixiert.



ist wahrscheinlich die beste Lösung wie bei so einem unwichtigen Teil wie die Bremse


----------



## Radler2018 (7. Juni 2018)

carsten_s schrieb:


> ist wahrscheinlich die beste Lösung wie bei so einem unwichtigen Teil wie die Bremse


Ja klingt unvernünftig, aber es ist nur "für hinten."  Zumindest hat meine Lösung bisher länger gehalten als originalverschraubte Da ich viel Erfahrung mit dem Kleber habe, traue dem Ganzen  mehr als einer neuen Bremse.


----------



## backcountrybonn (7. Juni 2018)

Sollte sicherlicher nicht passieren. Das Anbauteil wurde mit einem falschen Drehmoment montiert oder es gab eine Materialschwäche. Tja, passiert leider, Bauteile und Menschen ... . 

Aber gleich schon wieder hier pauschaule Formulierungen, wie Radon kann keine Räder montieren. Hast du schon dem Service geschrieben und Kontakt mit dem Shop gehabt? Wie war das Feedback?

Und Kleben ist ne super Idee, vielleicht reicht auch ein bisserl Tesa .... NICHT.


----------



## Radler2018 (8. Juni 2018)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Sollte sicherlicher nicht passieren. Das Anbauteil wurde mit einem falschen Drehmoment montiert oder es gab eine Materialschwäche. Tja, passiert leider, Bauteile und Menschen ... .
> 
> Aber gleich schon wieder hier pauschaule Formulierungen, wie Radon kann keine Räder montieren. Hast du schon dem Service geschrieben und Kontakt mit dem Shop gehabt? Wie war das Feedback?
> 
> Und Kleben ist ne super Idee, vielleicht reicht auch ein bisserl Tesa .... NICHT.




Also so zum Abschluss: Wer lesen kann....

Ich hatte gefragt.. ist Magura schlecht..oder baut Radon falsch zusammen?.
Ich habe nix bechauptet!

und.. ich glaube nicht, dass Tesa 2000N Belastung pro 1 Quadratcentimeter (also ca 200kg) hällt.

Das Thema ist gegessen und  kann ruhig geschlossen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. Juni 2018)

Radler2018 schrieb:


> Also so zum Abschluss: Wer lesen kann....
> 
> Ich hatte gefragt.. ist Magura schlecht..oder baut Radon falsch zusammen?.
> Ich habe nix bechauptet!
> ...



Danke!


----------



## eisbachsurfer (13. Juni 2018)

Radler2018 schrieb:


> Ich kann Kleinigkeiten wie:
> -Fehler in der Beschreibung bezüglich des Kettenblattes
> [verkraften]


Kannst du mich/uns bitte aufklären was genau du damit meinst? Evtl. trifft das ja auch auf mein 10.0er zu. Beim fehlenden Kettenstrebenschutz ist es nämlich so...


----------



## Radler2018 (13. Juni 2018)

eisbachsurfer schrieb:


> Kannst du mich/uns bitte aufklären was genau du damit meinst? Evtl. trifft das ja auch auf mein 10.0er zu. Beim fehlenden Kettenstrebenschutz ist es nämlich so...



Ursprünglich hatte Radon  beim 9.0 - Radgrösse  27,5 und  29er mit T34 Kettenblatt angeben. 29er wurden aber mit T32 ausgeliefert. Die Beschreibung wurde nach meiner Rekla angepasst.

Kettenschutz gibt es einfach keinen und bisher wurde trotz Versprechen  nix nachgeliefert. Es existieren ledeglich leichte Kleberreste, scheinbar gab es einen Versuch während der Produktion dort etwas anzubringen. Auf den Produktbildern ist ein Carbonschutz zu sehen.


----------



## Mehrsau (13. Juni 2018)

Regt euch bloß nicht über den Kettenstrebenschutz auf... Da hatte ich schon eine liebe Diskussion in Bonn im Laden. Dieses blöde Klebeteil was schon nach dem Auspacken nicht mehr hält (Habe das Rad dort abgeholt) bringt 3 mal nix. Nachdem ich den Verkäufer darauf angesprochen habe, meinte er ich solle mir einen neuen kaufen. "Das würde ja von den Besitzern eh angepasst" Selten so einen nonsense gehört. Dass es Radon nicht hin bekommt an einem 4000€ Bike einen Kettenschutz zu verbauen der hält ist echt schwach.


----------



## Radler2018 (13. Juni 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Regt euch bloß nicht über den Kettenstrebenschutz auf... Da hatte ich schon eine liebe Diskussion in Bonn im Laden. Dieses blöde Klebeteil was schon nach dem Auspacken nicht mehr hält (Habe das Rad dort abgeholt) bringt 3 mal nix. Nachdem ich den Verkäufer darauf angesprochen habe, meinte er ich solle mir einen neuen kaufen. "Das würde ja von den Besitzern eh angepasst" Selten so einen nonsense gehört. Dass es Radon nicht hin bekommt an einem 4000€ Bike einen Kettenschutz zu verbauen der hält ist echt schwach.



Ich habe vorgeschlagen, dass man mir so ein 6,99 Neopren-Teil zukommen lässt. Ist scheinbar nicht drin.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. Juni 2018)

Radler2018 schrieb:


> Ursprünglich hatte Radon  beim 9.0 - Radgrösse  27,5 und  29er mit T34 Kettenblatt angeben. 29er wurden aber mit T32 ausgeliefert. Die Beschreibung wurde nach meiner Rekla angepasst.
> 
> Kettenschutz gibt es einfach keinen und bisher wurde trotz Versprechen  nix nachgeliefert. Es existieren ledeglich leichte Kleberreste, scheinbar gab es einen Versuch während der Produktion dort etwas anzubringen. Auf den Produktbildern ist ein Carbonschutz zu sehen.



Hi,

bei den schwarz eloxierten JEALOUS AL gab es in der Produktion Probleme bzgl. der Klebekraft - somit hat sich die Gummi-Auflage wieder schnell gelöst. Eine neue Charge ist bereits in Produktion und kann nach Erhalt verschickt werden - hier ist noch ein wenig Geduld gefragt.

Gruß, Andi


----------

